# World of Tanks Clan [L-O-G] sucht Mitglieder!



## aalleexxx (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community
Wir, der World of Tanks Clan Legion of Germany [L-O-G], suchen nun aktive Mitglieder.

Aber erst einmal sage ich etwas über uns:

Wir sind ein freundlicher und aktiver Clan und spielen hauptsächlich das Spiel World of Tanks. Aber auch andere Spiele wie z.B. Trackmania, CSS und Minecraft sind bei uns sehr beliebt. Wir haben zur Zeit um die 44 Mitglieder. Das Team besteht aus einem Kommandanten, einem Vize-Kommandanten und zwei Anwerbern, allerdings suchen wir noch einen 2. Vizekommandanten, um Entscheidungen leichter zu fällen.

Unsere Geschichte:

Der Clan wurde am 28.07.2011 von 3 Freunden gegründet, und schnell fanden auch ein Paar andere Mitglieder in den Clan. Als wir ca. 30 Mitglieder waren, gab es ein Paar Probleme und der damalige Kommandant trat seine Rechte ab. Aber auch viele Mitglieder haben den Clan verlassen. Nach einigen Überlegungen der übrigen Administratoren des Clans habe sie sich entschlossen [L-O-G] 2.0 zu starten, welches im Januar/Februar 2012 startete. Das hat bis heute gut funktioniert.

Was können wir euch bieten:

Wir haben einen 50 Slot Teamspeakserver gemietet, welcher von einem Clanmitglied gezahlt wird, d.h. es gibt keine verpflichtende Clanbeiträge in Form von Geld o.ä. für Mitglieder. Neben dem TS3 Server bieten wir natürlich auch eine sehr nette und lustige Community an, die für fast jeden Spaß zu haben ist und eine Homepage.

Unser Ziel:

Früher war es unser Ziel so schnell wie möglich Clanwars zu fahren, aber das war natürlich zum Scheitern verurteilt ohne die richtige Taktik und ohne die richtigen Panzer. Ab [L-O-G] 2.0 üben wir erst unsere Taktiken in Tier 8 Kompanien, die wir jede Woche mindestens einmal fahren (meist öfter, sobald ein Taktiker und genügend Mitglieder online sind). Sobald wir das geschafft haben versuchen wir unser Glück in Tier 10 Kompanien noch eine Weile, erst wenn das sitzt nehmen wir die Clanwars als nächstes Ziel und hoffen durch die lange Übung einige Siege erzielen zu können.

Regeln zum Eintritt in unseren Clan:

1. Der Clanbeitritt ist für alle deutschsprachigen WoT-Spieler möglich, welche mindestens einen Tier 7 Panzer oder eine Tier 5 Arty (Selbstfahrlafette) besitzen.
2. Hacker, Cheater, usw. werden in den Clan nicht aufgenommen.
3. Für den Beitritt in unseren Clan sind TS3 (Teamspeak 3, welches gratis zum Download steht), ein funktionsfähiges Mikrofon und ein Audioausgabegerät (z.B. Headset oder Lautsprecher) nötig.
4. Mitglieder, welche unserem Clan beitreten, sind verpflichtet sich in unserem Forum anzumelden.

Die Vollständigen Regeln findet ihr unter Legion of Germany

Habt ihr Interesse?

Dann könnt ihr euch entweder hier: [L-O-G] Legion of Germany | Clans | World of Tanks auf der WoT-Homepage bewerben, oder ihr schreibt mir eine PN hier im Forum. Natürlich Beantworte ich auch gerne eure Fragen hier im Thread oder via PN.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

aalleexxx


----------

